# OBS sin nvenc, como ponerlo

## brutico

Hola estoy intentando tender nvidia nvenc en obs para grabar mis gameplays pero solo me aparece X264.

 Como consigo tener nvenc en obs en gentoo?

----------

## cameta

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/OBS

https://scottlinux.com/2016/09/12/how-to-enable-nvidia-nvenc-for-obs-in-linux/

No se si esto te servirá.

----------

## brutico

Gracias cameta pero ya lo había leído y hecho tengo todo en su sitio.

Tengo instalado ambos paquetes 

media-video/nvidia-video-codec-7.1.9

dev-util/nvidia-cuda-toolkit-8.0.61

El ffmpeg lo tengo con estos flags

```
[ebuild   R    ] media-video/ffmpeg-3.3.1:0/55.57.57::gentoo  USE="X alsa bluray bzip2 cdio cpudetection encode fdk flite fontconfig frei0r gnutls gpl gsm hardcoded-tables iconv jpeg2k kvazaar ladspa libass libv4l lzma modplug mp3 network nvenc openal opengl openh264 postproc pulseaudio sdl theora threads truetype v4l vdpau vorbis vpx wavpack webp x264 x265 xcb xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -amrenc -bs2b -celt -chromaprint -debug -doc -fribidi -gcrypt -gme -gmp -iec61883 -ieee1394 -jack -libcaca -libilbc -librtmp -libsoxr (-mipsdspr1) (-mipsdspr2) (-mipsfpu) (-mmal) -openssl -opus -oss -pic -rubberband -samba -schroedinger -snappy -sofalizer -speex -ssh -static-libs {-test} -twolame -vaapi -zeromq -zimg -zvbi" ABI_X86="32 (64) (-x32)" CPU_FLAGS_X86="aes avx avx2 fma3 mmx mmxext sse sse2 sse3 sse4_1 sse4_2 ssse3 -3dnow -3dnowext -fma4 -xop" FFTOOLS="aviocat cws2fws ffescape ffeval ffhash fourcc2pixfmt graph2dot ismindex pktdumper qt-faststart sidxindex trasher" 0 KiB
```

No se lo que ocurre que no funciona

----------

## cameta

Supongo que tu idea es capturar la señal proveniente de una consola externa no tipo PS4?

Uno de los comandos más útiles para saber que uses poner es este

equery uses ffmpeg

----------

## brutico

quiero capturar juegos desde  mi pc usando la tarjeta grafica y no el codec x264 que usa la CPU y yo quiero usar GPU

----------

## cameta

¿desactivando la use x264 de ffmpeg quizas?

----------

## cameta

La instalación en Debian nos da una pista de las uses que deberías de activar.

./configure --prefix=/usr/local --extra-version=1+b3 --toolchain=hardened --libdir=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu --incdir=/usr/include/x86_64-linux-gnu --shlibdir=/usr/lib/x86_64-linux-gnu --cc=cc --cxx=g++ --enable-gpl --disable-stripping --enable-shared --disable-decoder=libopenjpeg --disable-decoder=libschroedinger --enable-avresample --enable-avisynth --enable-gnutls --enable-ladspa --enable-libass --enable-libbluray --enable-libbs2b --enable-libcaca --enable-libcdio --enable-libebur128 --enable-libflite --enable-libfontconfig --enable-libfreetype --enable-libfribidi --enable-libgme --enable-libgsm --enable-libmodplug --enable-libmp3lame --enable-libopenjpeg --enable-libopus --enable-libpulse --enable-librubberband --enable-librtmp --enable-libschroedinger --enable-libshine --enable-libsnappy --enable-libsoxr --enable-libspeex --enable-libssh --enable-libtheora --enable-libtwolame --enable-libvorbis --enable-libvpx --enable-libwavpack --enable-libwebp --enable-libx265 --enable-libxvid --enable-libzvbi --enable-openal --enable-opengl --enable-x11grab --enable-libdc1394 --enable-libiec61883 --enable-libzmq --enable-frei0r --enable-chromaprint --enable-libopencv --enable-libx264 --enable-pic --enable-nonfree --enable-nvenc

----------

